# سؤال في العهد الجديد



## قلم اسير (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

جاء في العهد الجديد من رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي*​
*2: 5 فاذكر من اين سقطت و تب و اعمل الاعمال الاولى و الا فاني اتيك عن قريب و ازحزح منارتك من مكانها ان لم تتب *​
*سؤالي الاول:*​
*في حق من نزلت هاته الآية؟؟*​
*سؤالي الثاني:*​
*من المتكلم هنا؟؟​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 نوفمبر 2008)

قلم اسير قال:


> *جاء في العهد الجديد من رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي*​
> *2: 5 فاذكر من اين سقطت و تب و اعمل الاعمال الاولى و الا فاني اتيك عن قريب و ازحزح منارتك من مكانها ان لم تتب *​


 




جاءت هذه الكلمات في الرسالة الى كنيسة افسس ، احدى سبع كنائس وجهت اليها الرسائل السبع ، ​ 
اذا فالمتكلم هو الرب يسوع المسيح ( في سفر الرؤيا واضح ان الرب يسوع المسيح هو الله ) ، والمستمع هو يوحنا الرائي ( مستقبل الرؤيا ) والرسالة موجهة الى كنيسة افسس ( احدى الكنائس السبع التي تم توجيه اليها رسائل سفر الرؤيا).​ 
( اكتب الى ملاك كنيسة افسس هذا يقوله الممسك السبعة الكواكب في يمينه الماشي في وسط السبع المناير الذهبية. 2 انا عارف اعمالك وتعبك وصبرك وانك لا تقدر ان تحتمل الاشرار وقد جربت القائلين انهم رسل وليسوا رسلا فوجدتهم كاذبين. 3 وقد احتملت ولك صبر وتعبت من اجل اسمي ولم تكلّ. 4 لكن عندي عليك انك تركت محبتك الاولى. 5 فاذكر من اين سقطت وتب واعمل الاعمال الاولى والا فاني آتيك عن قريب وازحزح منارتك من مكانها ان لم تتب 6 ولكن عندك هذا انك تبغض اعمال النقولاويين التي ابغضها انا ايضا 7 من له اذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس.من يغلب فسأعطيه ان يأكل من شجرة الحياة التي في وسط فردوس الله)​ 

الرسالة صالحة ايضا لكل كنيسة او مجموعة من المؤمنين او شخص ( من له اذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس ) .​ 
الرسالة، تبدأ بالمدح للكنيسة ، وهذه هي طريقة الرب معنا ، فهو لا يذكر فقط نقائصنا واخطائنا ، ولكنه ايضا يمتدح الصالح منها ، ثم تستمر الرسالة في النقد بمحبة ( عندي عليك ) للتذكير بالمحبة الاولي ، سواء كانت المحبة في بدايتها او اولها ، او سواء المحبة الاولى في الترتيب ( تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قدرتك ومن كل فكرك) ( لوقا 10: 24) ​ 
تنتهي الرسالة بالتحذير ( والا فاني آتيك عن قريب وازحزح منارتك من مكانها ان لم تتب) .​ 
ونعلم من التاريخ انه للاسف يبدو ان كنيسة افسس لم تستمع للتحذير ، فتزحزحت منارة كنيسة افسس من مكانها ( افسس تقع في تركيا حاليا ) .وهو تحذير لنا جميعا من الفتور وعدم التوبة ( اي الاستمرار في الخطية والتقاعص برغم ارشاد روح الله والاشارة اليها ).​ 
هل هذه الاجابة كافية للرد على السؤال ام هناك المزيد من الاستيضاح ؟؟؟​


----------



## صوت الرب (16 نوفمبر 2008)

أنا خايف يكون قصده عن المنارة البيضاء !!!
شكرا للإجابة الرائعة عزيزي نيومان


----------



## قلم اسير (16 نوفمبر 2008)

NEW_MAN قال:


> تنتهي الرسالة بالتحذير ( والا فاني آتيك عن قريب وازحزح منارتك من مكانها ان لم تتب) .​



*توضيح حلو منك اخ نيو مان بس عندي تعليق صغنون ياريت تقبله

انت استاذ بدينك طبعا وانا مجرد تلميذ وانت لازم تتوقع اي سؤال 

من تلميذك :smi411:*​
*اخي نيو مان تفسيرك للتحذير ده هو اللي خلاني اصلا اطرح

الموضوع*​*(انتم تقولون على ان الاسلام دين غصب وبالسيف) ==> مجرد تلميح علشان تفهمني كويس*​
*فما رأيك في التحذير الذي جاءت به الاية؟؟*​
*الم يكن تحذير وغصب في نفس الوقت*​
*يعني ان لم تفعل فستلقى؟؟*

*وده تفسيرك يا اخ*​ *( والا فاني آتيك عن قريب وازحزح منارتك من مكانها ان لم تتب)*​
*بلاحظ ان في كلامك ده يأتي الترهيب والا انت ليك راي تاني؟؟*​


----------



## قلم اسير (16 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> أنا خايف يكون قصده عن المنارة البيضاء !!!
> شكرا للإجابة الرائعة عزيزي نيومان



*طيب شكرا على تخوفك ده وطبعا لو سمحت

تعرفني عن المناره البيضاء  دي

ممكن اطلع مستفاد من حاجتين في موضوع واحد*​


----------



## My Rock (16 نوفمبر 2008)

قلم اسير قال:


> *توضيح حلو منك اخ نيو مان بس عندي تعليق صغنون ياريت تقبله*​
> 
> *انت استاذ بدينك طبعا وانا مجرد تلميذ وانت لازم تتوقع اي سؤال *​
> *من تلميذك :smi411:*​
> ...


 

الاخ العزيز
الرجاء عدم التطرق للاسلاميات هنا, فالقسم هنا للاسئلة المسيحية

لا توجد هناك اي مقارنة بين النص هذا و بين نصوص القتل و الارهاب في الاسلام فرجاءاً احترم قوانين القسم و تخصصه و احترم عقولنا ايضاً

النص الكريم لم يتكلم عن ترهيب بل تكلم عن نبوءة فاحدى الكنائس الشبعة تزعزعت و خفتت و الله لم يهدد و لم يرهب بالقتل او السيف او امر اي من الشعب المسيحي بقتل هؤلاء

رجاءاً احترم عقولنا يا اخي!

_ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات_


----------



## قلم اسير (16 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> الاخ العزيز
> الرجاء عدم التطرق للاسلاميات هنا, فالقسم هنا للاسئلة المسيحية
> 
> لا توجد هناك اي مقارنة بين النص هذا و بين نصوص القتل و الارهاب في الاسلام فرجاءاً احترم قوانين القسم و تخصصه و احترم عقولنا ايضاً
> ...



*اخ ماي روك لم اتطرق للاسلاميات خالص حاجه كانت بين قوسين وغلقت

دون التطرق اليها ابدا انا فهمت قصد الاخ نيو مان بس اللي هيقرأ الايه

هيفهم اللي انا فهمته فحبيت اسالكم ويكون الرد منكم لا من غيركم

لانكم ادرى بدينكم لا غير

طلبت مني ان احترم عقولكم حاضر من عينيا الاتنين بس سؤالي ليك

مين اللي هيحترم عقولنا احنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​
*مش دي حاجه غريبه :t9:*​


----------



## صوت الرب (16 نوفمبر 2008)

قلم اسير قال:


> *طيب شكرا على تخوفك ده وطبعا لو سمحت
> 
> تعرفني عن المناره البيضاء  دي
> 
> ممكن اطلع مستفاد من حاجتين في موضوع واحد*​


يمنع التطرق للإسلاميات في هذا القسم
لهذا لا يمكنني الرد عليك
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## قلم اسير (16 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> يمنع التطرق للإسلاميات في هذا القسم
> لهذا لا يمكنني الرد عليك
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك



*اوووووبس هو انا رديت بالاسلاميات فين يا عمو ؟؟

الرد بالاسلاميات يكون بآية او حديث وانا قلت كلام

من عندي يعني راي شخصي فأتمنى منكم التفريق ما بين

الراي الشخصي وديانة معينة ولكم جزيل الشكر

على العموم يا اخ انت حر مش عايز ترد اتمنى

من الاخوة التانيين يردم عليا بجد ولا يعملوا حجه

خالص اللي هي التطرق للاسلاميات لانها ما وردت اصلا*​
*ملاحظه:*​ *عارف اني هادخل بكره هلاقي نفسي مطرود ومن غير حجه

كما تعودت من حضرتكم*​


----------



## Kiril (16 نوفمبر 2008)

يا سيدي الفاضل 
ربنا بيتكلم انهم لو ان لم يكونوا معه و ضلوا الطريق فالنهاية ستكون سيئة و هي الجحيم
حاول تفهم


----------



## قلم اسير (16 نوفمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> يا سيدي الفاضل
> ربنا بيتكلم انهم لو ان لم يكونوا معه و ضلوا الطريق فالنهاية ستكون سيئة و هي الجحيم
> حاول تفهم



*يسلمووو الايادي يا كيرو بجد مشكورين 

رديت من غير حجه ودي حاجه حلوة منكــ

يعني الايه تتكلم عن الترهيب والترغيب

ده قصدكــ؟؟؟*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 نوفمبر 2008)

قلم اسير قال:


> *علشان تفهمني كويس*​
> 
> 
> *فما رأيك في التحذير الذي جاءت به الاية؟؟*​
> ...


 

اخي الفاضل : قلم اسير 

بالرغم من اجابة الاخوة الاحباء الواضحة ، ولكني سوف اضيف اجابتي التي طلبتها مني .

هل ما قاله الرب هو تحذير ( الترهيب ) ام تحذير (المحبة ) ؟؟؟


ما نوع هذا التحذير في الامثلة الآتية ؟؟؟

اذا قال المعلم للطالب : اذا لم تذاكر سوف تفشل في الامتحان 
اذا قالت الام لطفلها : اذا لم تأكل صحيا سوف تصاب بالمرض 
اذا قال الاب لابنه : لا تذهب الى الغابة فهناك وحوش ضارية فتصاب بالاذي 
اذا قال الزوج لزوجته : اذا لم تأخذي الدواء في ميعاده سوف تسوء حالتك المرضية 
اذا قال رئيس العمل للموظف : اذا لم تقم بالعمل الموكل اليك مقابل الراتب ، سوف آتي بآخر ليقوم به !!!

كل هذه التحذيرات هل هي ( ارهابية ) في نظرك ؟؟
ام انها تضع امام الانسان طريقين ، والاختيار متروك اولا واخيرا للانسان ؟؟؟؟؟



ماذا حدث لكنيسة افسس ؟؟؟

اولا : ابتدأ الرب بالمديح 
ثانيا : تم التذكير بالمحبة الاولى 
ثالثا : وضع التحذير من الاستمرار في نفس الطريق .

هل من الممكن ان يطلب الزوج من زوجته ( او العكس ) المحبة بالاكراه ؟؟؟
هل من الممكن ان يطلب الاب من ابنائه المحبة بالاكراه ؟؟؟؟

هناك اذا فرق بين الارهاب والتحذير .

والا لاعتبرنا ان الاعلانات التي تحذر من مخاطر التدخين هي ارهاب وليست تحذير !!!

كن منطقيا في كلامك ، لقد وضعت لك الآية في سياقها وفي نصها 
و لايمكن لعاقل ان يخرج منها بالنتيجة التي تقولها الا اذا كان يلوي عنق الحقائق على غير ما تكون عليه الحقيقة .


واخيرا وليس آخرا :

اقرأ الرسائل السبع للكنائس فهي من نفس المتكلم الى كنائس اخرى ، وافهم منها كيف يتكلم معطي الرسائل بمحبة بالغة يشبه فيها نفسه وعلاقته مع الكنيسة ( كما هو واضح في سفر الرؤيا ) علاقة العريس والعروس (رؤيا 22: 17) .

واجب لنفسك : هل علاقة العريس والعروس تأتي بالترهيب ؟؟؟ ام بوضع الحدود في صورة تحذيرات والتي بعدها تنفصم علاقة المحبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ربنا ينور لك طريقك 

مع تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## fredyyy (16 نوفمبر 2008)

new_man قال:


> ما نوع هذا التحذير في الامثلة الآتية ؟؟؟
> 
> اذا قال المعلم للطالب : اذا لم تذاكر سوف تفشل في الامتحان
> اذا قالت الام لطفلها : اذا لم تأكل صحيا سوف تصاب بالمرض
> ...


 

*ر ائع أخي new_man*


----------



## قلم اسير (16 نوفمبر 2008)

new_man قال:


> اخي الفاضل : قلم اسير
> 
> بالرغم من اجابة الاخوة الاحباء الواضحة ، ولكني سوف اضيف اجابتي التي طلبتها مني .
> 
> ...


 
*اخي نيو مان بجد يشرفني النقاش معاك لانك شخص تحترم*​

*محاورك مع اني لست بالند لك في دينك الا اني اعتبر نفسي*​ 
*باحث عن الغموض والشوائب التي تبعدني عنه *​ 
*الامثله منك رائعه جدا يا اخ لكنها بعيده كل البعد عن *​ 
*ما جاء في الايات الاخرى من سفر الرؤيا*​ 
*لانها تتحدث عن الترهيب*​ 
*وتسمحلي اضيفها لانها طالعه من نفس السياق*​​​​*تم التحرير بواسطة My Rock*
*لخروج العضو عن الموضوع و التطرق لنصوص اخرى* 
*يفكي من الايات منتظر تعليقك يا اخ نيو مان وشكرا على وقتك الثمين*​


----------



## My Rock (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ قلم اسير
لا داعي للقفز الى نصوص اخرى
قلنا ان النص الكريم لا يحتوي على ترهيب و ليس فيه دعوة لقتل اي شخص لا يطبق اي امر مذكور في سفر الرؤيا
النص و ما كل ما فيه هو تحذير من الابتعاد عن الرب لان العواقب الروحية هي بالتأكيد الانفصال عن الرب

الرب يحذر ولا يرهب و لا يدعو الشعب المسيحي لقتل اي انسان اطلاقاً

فالامر هو نفسه في تحذير الرب من الابتعاد عنه و الانغماس بخطايا العالم فعقابنا هو الدينونة ان فعلنا ذلك

فاذا كنت تعتبر تحذير الرب من الخطيئة هو ارهاب فهنيئاً لك هذا الفهم المغلوط لكن لا تعممه و لا تصفه لكتابنا المقدس

يا اما تأتي بشئ جديد او لا داعي لان تضيف رد يكرر سابقه

سلام و نعمة


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 نوفمبر 2008)

قلم اسير قال:


> *الامثله منك رائعه جدا يا اخ لكنها بعيده كل البعد عن *​
> *ما جاء في الايات الاخرى من سفر الرؤيا*​
> *لانها تتحدث عن الترهيب*​
> *وتسمحلي اضيفها لانها طالعه من نفس السياق*​
> ...


 


الاخ الفاضل : قلم اسير ​ 
سلام ونعمة ​ 
مرة اخرى تعال نضع الكلام في سياقة قبل ان تخرج باستنتاجاتك ​ 
واضعين نصب اعيننا الاطار العام في سفر الرؤيا والذي يصور العلاقة بين المسيح وبين الكنيسة كعلاقة بين ( العريس والعروس ) وهي بالتالي لا يمكن بحال ان تكون صورة ترهيب ، فالمحبة لا يمكن ان تفرض فرضا . ​ 
في اقتباسك وضعت خليطا من كلام ورد في اكثر من موضع بالرسالة ، لذلك دعنا نتكلم عن كل حالة على حدة ، و لنبدأ بما جاء في الرسالة لكنيسة ثياتيرا ​ 

( واكتب الى ملاك الكنيسة التي في ثياتيرا.هذا يقوله ابن الله الذي له عينان كلهيب نار ورجلاه مثل النحاس النقي. 19 انا عارف اعمالك ومحبتك وخدمتك وايمانك وصبرك وان اعمالك الاخيرة اكثر من الاولى. 20 لكن عندي عليك قليل انك تسيّب المرأة ايزابل التي تقول انها نبية حتى تعلّم وتغوي عبيدي ان يزنوا ويأكلوا ما ذبح للاوثان. 21 واعطيتها زمانا لكي تتوب عن زناها ولم تتب. 22 ها انا ألقيها في فراش والذين يزنون معها في ضيقة عظيمة ان كانوا لا يتوبون عن اعمالهم. 23 واولادها اقتلهم بالموت فستعرف جميع الكنائس اني انا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطي كل واحد منكم بحسب اعماله 24 ولكنني اقول لكم وللباقين في ثياتيرا كل الذين ليس لهم هذا التعليم والذين لم يعرفوا اعماق الشيطان كما يقولون اني لا القي عليكم ثقلا آخر. 25 وانما الذي عندكم تمسكوا به الى ان اجيء. 26 ومن يغلب ويحفظ اعمالي الى النهاية فسأعطيه سلطانا على الامم 27 فيرعاهم بقضيب من حديد كما تكسر آنية من خزف كما اخذت انا ايضا من عند ابي 28 واعطيه كوكب الصبح. 29 من له اذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس )
(الرؤيا 2: 18- 27) ​ 
من النص وسياقه يتضح لنا ان التحذير الذي اشرت اليه لم يكن موجها الى الكنيسة واولادها ، ولكن الى ( المرأة الزانية المساة ايزابيل ) ​ 
وهنا يجب التوضيح ما يلي ​ 
اولا : تبدأ الرسالة كما تعودنا بالتشجيع والتذكير بالايجابيات الموجودة في الكنيسة ( انا عارف اعمالك ومحبتك وخدمتك وايمانك وصبرك وان اعمالك الاخيرة اكثر من الاولى) ​ 
ثانيا : ليس هناك امرأة حقيقية بهذا الاسم ، فسفر الرؤيا يتكلم في امور كثيرة روحية بصورة رمزية نبوية وهذه احداها ( الرسائل تنتهي دائما بالعبارة - من له اذن للسمع ، وهي اذن واحدة وليست ( اذنان) كما اعتاد المسيح ان يقول لانه يتكلم عن ( الاذن الروحية ) وليست ( الاذان السمعية ) .​ 
ثالثا : تبدأ الرسالة مرة اخرى بالعتاب للكنيسة بمحبة ( عندي عليك قليل ) ان الكنيسة تتهاون مع المرأة التي تدّعي انها نبية ( اي انها تتلقى كلاما من عند الله لتنقله الى الناس ) وهو ادعاء كاذب كما ترى ، وتعلم خلاف كلمة الله (تعلّم وتغوي عبيدي ان يزنوا ويأكلوا ما ذبح للاوثان)​ 
رابعا : المرأة اعطيت اكثر من فرصة للتوبة ولكنها ترفض التوبة ، اي انها تصر على فعل الخطأ برغم التوضيح المستمر لها ، وبرغم زمان من الفرص المعطاة لها للتوبة ( واعطيتها زمانا لكي تتوب عن زناها ولم تتب. .​ 
خامسا : الكلام المذكور عن المرأة ليس تحذيرا ولا تهديدا ولا ترغيبا ولكنه قضاء الله المحتوم ، وما يقوله الله في الرسالة هو اعلان تنفيذ هذا القضاء .(ها انا ألقيها في فراش والذين يزنون معها في ضيقة عظيمة ان كانوا لا يتوبون عن اعمالهم. 23 واولادها اقتلهم بالموت )​ 
سادسا : المرأة ليست من الكنيسة ، ولكن الكنيسة كانت تتهاون معها ولذلك فالفصل بينهما واضح والرسالة الى الكنيسة في هذا السياق واضح انه مختلف عن القضاء المحتوم الواقع على المرأة ايزابيل ( ولكنني اقول لكم وللباقين في ثياتيرا كل الذين ليس لهم هذا التعليم والذين لم يعرفوا اعماق الشيطان كما يقولون اني لا القي عليكم ثقلا آخر. 25 وانما الذي عندكم تمسكوا به الى ان اجيء. )​ 
سابعا : الكلمات الاخيرة للكنيسة ليس فيها تحذير ولكن رسالة تشجيع (ومن يغلب ويحفظ اعمالي الى النهاية فسأعطيه سلطانا على الامم 27 فيرعاهم بقضيب من حديد كما تكسر آنية من خزف كما اخذت انا ايضا من عند ابي 28 واعطيه كوكب الصبح. 29 من له اذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس )​ 

الخلاصة :​ 
ليس هناك تحذير للكنيسة ، بل هو اعلان لقضاء الله على الخطاة الذين يرفضون التوبة مرة تلو المرة . ​ 
ماذا تعتقد ان يكون موقف الله من الخطاة العصاة الذين يرفضون التوبة والزمن المعطى لهم للتوقف عن الخطية والعودة الى احضان الله المحب بالتوبة والندم على الخطية ؟؟ ​ 
هل لديك اي تعقيب على هذه الجزئية قبل الانتقال الى الجزئية الاخرى ؟؟؟

الاخ الحبيب My Rock
بعدما وضعت الرد وجدت ردك اعلاه 
واذا كان ليس لديك مانع ، فانا ارحب بالاجابة على اسئلة الاخ قلم اسير ، للتوضيح والشرح والرد .
​


----------



## My Rock (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ الحبيب new_man
بالك طويل يا اخي,اصلي للرب يعطيني ولو جزء من هذه الموهبة

ساترك لك الحوار و ساعقب فقط في الضرورات, لكن يا ريت نشوف تفاعل من الاخ طارح الموضوع لكي لا يدخلنا في دوامات و يشتت الموضوع لنصوص الاخرى

سلام و نعمة


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> بالك طويل يا اخي,اصلي للرب يعطيني ولو جزء من هذه الموهبة


 
الاخ الحبيب My Rock
كنت اصلي للرب ان يعطيني بعض من مواهبك .
ولكن هذه هي مشيئة الرب ان يكمل بعضنا البعض في الجسد الواحد

سلام ونعمة


----------



## قلم اسير (17 نوفمبر 2008)

NEW_MAN قال:


> ( واكتب الى ملاك الكنيسة التي في ثياتيرا.هذا يقوله ابن الله الذي له عينان كلهيب نار ورجلاه مثل النحاس النقي. 19 انا عارف اعمالك ومحبتك وخدمتك وايمانك وصبرك وان اعمالك الاخيرة اكثر من الاولى. 20 لكن عندي عليك قليل انك تسيّب المرأة ايزابل التي تقول انها نبية حتى تعلّم وتغوي عبيدي ان يزنوا ويأكلوا ما ذبح للاوثان. 21 واعطيتها زمانا لكي تتوب عن زناها ولم تتب. 22 ها انا ألقيها في فراش والذين يزنون معها في ضيقة عظيمة ان كانوا لا يتوبون عن اعمالهم. 23 واولادها اقتلهم بالموت فستعرف جميع الكنائس اني انا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطي كل واحد منكم بحسب اعماله 24 ولكنني اقول لكم وللباقين في ثياتيرا كل الذين ليس لهم هذا التعليم والذين لم يعرفوا اعماق الشيطان كما يقولون اني لا القي عليكم ثقلا آخر. 25 وانما الذي عندكم تمسكوا به الى ان اجيء. 26 ومن يغلب ويحفظ اعمالي الى النهاية فسأعطيه سلطانا على الامم 27 فيرعاهم بقضيب من حديد كما تكسر آنية من خزف كما اخذت انا ايضا من عند ابي 28 واعطيه كوكب الصبح. 29 من له اذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس )
> (الرؤيا 2: 18- 27) ​​






NEW_MAN قال:


> من النص وسياقه يتضح لنا ان التحذير الذي اشرت اليه لم يكن موجها الى الكنيسة واولادها ، ولكن الى ( المرأة الزانية المساة ايزابيل ) ​​




*اكيد انا عارف ان الايه دي تقصد الست الزانيه بس اقتلوا اولادها دي اللي مش عايزه تخش دماغي

هي المقصود بيها اولاد الزانيه والا ايه بالظبط؟؟*​ 


NEW_MAN قال:


> ثانيا : ليس هناك امرأة حقيقية بهذا الاسم ، فسفر الرؤيا يتكلم في امور كثيرة روحية بصورة رمزية نبوية وهذه احداها ( الرسائل تنتهي دائما بالعبارة - من له اذن للسمع ، وهي اذن واحدة وليست ( اذنان) كما اعتاد المسيح ان يقول لانه يتكلم عن ( الاذن الروحية ) وليست ( الاذان السمعية ) .​​




*طيب بذمتك يا اخ نيو مان مفيش اسم للمرأه دي واسم ايزبيلا بيعمل ايه؟؟ وليه كلام ربنا يكون في رموز؟؟وميكنش كلام مباشر؟؟ وما الحكمة من ذلك؟.
طيب هتفق معاك بخصوص الادن دي ممكن يكون عند صح*​




NEW_MAN قال:


> رابعا : المرأة اعطيت اكثر من فرصة للتوبة ولكنها ترفض التوبة ، اي انها تصر على فعل الخطأ برغم التوضيح المستمر لها ، وبرغم زمان من الفرص المعطاة لها للتوبة ( واعطيتها زمانا لكي تتوب عن زناها ولم تتب. .​​




*وطيب والحكم فيها بالقتل ان لم تتب صح؟؟*​ 


NEW_MAN قال:


> خامسا : الكلام المذكور عن المرأة ليس تحذيرا ولا تهديدا ولا ترغيبا ولكنه قضاء الله المحتوم ، وما يقوله الله في الرسالة هو اعلان تنفيذ هذا القضاء .(ها انا ألقيها في فراش والذين يزنون معها في ضيقة عظيمة ان كانوا لا يتوبون عن اعمالهم. 23 واولادها اقتلهم بالموت )​​




*لو عندي خلط في معلوماتي وضحلي اكتر لان الايه سابقا ذكرت قتل اولادها ان كانت الايه تقصد

قتل اولاد المراه الزانيه فهذا يعني ظلم وما ذنب الاولاد؟*​ 
*وان كان فهمي للايه خطأ فأريد توضيحا اكثر*​


NEW_MAN قال:


> سادسا : المرأة ليست من الكنيسة ، ولكن الكنيسة كانت تتهاون معها ولذلك فالفصل بينهما واضح والرسالة الى الكنيسة في هذا السياق واضح انه مختلف عن القضاء المحتوم الواقع على المرأة ايزابيل ( ولكنني اقول لكم وللباقين في ثياتيرا كل الذين ليس لهم هذا التعليم والذين لم يعرفوا اعماق الشيطان كما يقولون اني لا القي عليكم ثقلا آخر. 25 وانما الذي عندكم تمسكوا به الى ان اجيء. )​​




*معلش مافهمتش ولا حاجه في تفسيرك ده*​ 


NEW_MAN قال:


> سابعا : الكلمات الاخيرة للكنيسة ليس فيها تحذير ولكن رسالة تشجيع (ومن يغلب ويحفظ اعمالي الى النهاية فسأعطيه سلطانا على الامم 27 فيرعاهم بقضيب من حديد كما تكسر آنية من خزف كما اخذت انا ايضا من عند ابي 28 واعطيه كوكب الصبح. 29 من له اذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس )​​




*بحس ان الايه دي فيها تناقض مش راكبه دماغي ومش هقول السبب لاني هطلع بره الموضوع

ومش ناقص طرد :hlp: *​الخلاصة :​ 


NEW_MAN قال:


> ليس هناك تحذير للكنيسة ، بل هو اعلان لقضاء الله على الخطاة الذين يرفضون التوبة مرة تلو المرة . ​​




*لكن هذا القضاء الم يكن دنيوي بعض الشئ؟​* 


NEW_MAN قال:


> ماذا تعتقد ان يكون موقف الله من الخطاة العصاة الذين يرفضون التوبة والزمن المعطى لهم للتوقف عن الخطية والعودة الى احضان الله المحب بالتوبة والندم على الخطية ؟؟ ​​




*طبعا مصيرهم جهنم على حد علمي بس مش القتل في الدنيا عقابهم في الاخره اشد

والا انت ايه رايك؟؟*​ 


NEW_MAN قال:


> هل لديك اي تعقيب على هذه الجزئية قبل الانتقال الى الجزئية الاخرى ؟؟؟​​




*انا ما بعقبش هنا انا بستفر لا اكتر *

*وتسلم الايادي يا اخ نيو مان*​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## قلم اسير (17 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> الاخ قلم اسير
> لا داعي للقفز الى نصوص اخرى
> قلنا ان النص الكريم لا يحتوي على ترهيب و ليس فيه دعوة لقتل اي شخص لا يطبق اي امر مذكور في سفر الرؤيا
> النص و ما كل ما فيه هو تحذير من الابتعاد عن الرب لان العواقب الروحية هي بالتأكيد الانفصال عن الرب
> ...



*اخ ماي روك من هنا نحسمها لو استفساراتي دي في نظرك ملهاش داعي

ممكن تقفل الموضوع قبل ما نتعمق فيه اكتر وفي الاخير الاقيك حاذفه

وانا معاه كمان محذوف*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ الفاضل : قلم اسير 

سلام ونعمة 

جميل ان تسأل للاستيضاح ،ولكن من الخطأ كل الخطأ ان تنتقد ما لا تفهمه او تنصب نفسك حاكما وناقدا ومقيما للكتاب المقدس وانت لا تفهمه !!!!
اليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟



> *طيب بذمتك يا اخ نيو مان مفيش اسم للمرأه دي واسم ايزبيلا بيعمل ايه؟؟ وليه كلام ربنا يكون في رموز؟؟وميكنش كلام مباشر؟؟ وما الحكمة من ذلك؟.*


 
قلنا يجب ان نتفق اولا على اشياء من البديهيات في سفر الرؤيا 

اولا : الاحداث المكتوبة هي اعلان برؤيا عن امور تحدث وسوف تحدث 

(اعلان يسوع المسيح الذي اعطاه اياه الله ليري عبيده ما لا بد ان يكون عن قريب وبيّنه مرسلا بيد ملاكه لعبده يوحنا)
(رؤيا 1: 1)
(فاكتب ما رأيت وما هو كائن وما هو عتيد ان يكون بعد هذا)
(رؤيا 1: 19) 

ثانيا : هذه الاحداث اعطيت بالرموز نظرا لكون متلقي الرسالة ( القديس يوحنا الرائي ) كان منفيا في جزيرة بطمس في ذلك الوقت ، وكان تحت حراسة مشددة من الرومان لما يكتبه وينقله للكنائس ، 
( انا يوحنا اخوكم وشريككم في الضيقة وفي ملكوت يسوع المسيح وصبره كنت في الجزيرة التي تدعى بطمس من اجل كلمة الله ومن اجل شهادة يسوع المسيح. 10 كنت في الروح في يوم الرب وسمعت ورائي صوتا عظيما كصوت بوق) (رؤيا 1: 9 - 10) 
ولهذا فهذه الرسالة يعسر ويصعب على غير المؤمن ان يفهمها اذا لم يعرف طريقة فك الرموز . 

طبعا انت ممن لا يستطيعون ان يفهموا فك رموز الرسالة لانك غير مؤمن وبالتالي ليس لديك مفاتيح فك الشفرة .


نعود مرة اخرى الى الرد على استفساراتك 

قلنا ان المرأة ليست حقيقة ، ولكن الرؤيا اعطتها اسم ( ايزابيل ) كل المسيحيون يعرفون من هي ( المرأة ايزابل ) المذكورة في العهد القديم (ملوك الاول الاصحاحات 16 - 21) ويعرفون الى ماذا ترمز كونها تدعي ( النبوة ) اي انها تتلقي رسائل من الله ، ولكنها تقود الابرياء الى الزنا ( وهنا المقصود الزنى الروحي ) 

اذا فالمقصود هنا هو الاشارة الى ( حالة ) تواجه الكنيسة ، ( المرأة ايزابيل ) موجودة على مدار تاريخ الكنيسة منذ نشأتها الى مجيء المسيح الثاني . ( من له اذن للسمع فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس) 

هل لاحظت ان الرسالة بالرغم من انها موجة الى كنيسة الا انه يقول ( ما يقوله الروح للكنائس ) فالرسالة كما قلنا مشفرة ، هي ليست لكنيسة محددة ، بل هي رسالة لحالة معينة الى كل الكنائس .




> *وطيب والحكم فيها بالقتل ان لم تتب صح؟؟*​





> *لو عندي خلط في معلوماتي وضحلي اكتر لان الايه سابقا ذكرت قتل اولادها ان كانت الايه تقصد*​
> *قتل اولاد المراه الزانيه فهذا يعني ظلم وما ذنب الاولاد؟*
> *وان كان فهمي للايه خطأ فأريد توضيحا اكثر*​


 

و طبعا فهمك للآية خاطي ، لانه اذا كانت المرأة غير حقيقية وهي رمز يفهمه المسيحيون بالشفرة المكتوبة ، بالتالي فاولادها غير حقيقيون فهم ايضا رمزا لما ينتج عن ( الزنا الروحي ) . فكل الشفقة التي يحملها قلبك لتقول ما هو ذنب الاطفال ، ليس له معنى . 
لان المقصود ان الخطية وتبعاتها واولادها وقعت عليهم دينونة وقضاء الله .
هل لازلت تشفق على الخطية والشيطان ؟؟؟ 
هل تقول حرام ان يلقى الشيطان في النار الابدية ؟؟؟
هل تعرف من الذي يشفق على الشيطان والخطية ويرى ان عقاب الله ظالم وياحرام ما يستاهلوش كل هذا العذاب ؟؟؟



> *لكن هذا القضاء الم يكن دنيوي بعض الشئ؟*


 



> *طبعا مصيرهم جهنم على حد علمي بس مش القتل في الدنيا عقابهم في الاخره اشد*
> *والا انت ايه رايك؟؟*​


 
قلنا ونقول ان الرسالة هي رؤيا بالرموز ،فك الرمز وافهمه وناقشني فيه ، القتل هنا ايضا هو رمزي ، لاستكمال الصورة الرمزية ، فالمرأة الزانية واولادها ( غير حقيقيون ) ولكنهم يرمزون الى حالة ( يقتلون ) استكمال الصورة الرمزية ، فك الشفرة ، اي ان الخطية وتبعاتها وقعت عليهم الدينونة بالابادة ، هذه الصورة بالخطية التي تحبل وتلد ليست جديدة في الكتاب المقدس ( ولكن كل واحد يجرّب اذا انجذب وانخدع من شهوته. 15 ثم الشهوة اذا حبلت تلد خطية والخطية اذا كملت تنتج موتا. ) (رسالة يعقوب 1: 14 - 15)، اما عن زمن تحقيق هذه النبؤة مستقبلي ، كما قلت انت ( الاخرة ) والا فهل تستطيع ان تذكر لي من التاريخ متى قام المسيحيون بقتل امرأة اسمها ايزابيل هي واولادها ؟؟؟​ 
اذا كما قلنا الكلام هو عن اعلان قضاء الله على الخطية وتبعاتها ، من الذي ينفذ القضاء ومتى ؟؟ بالطبع الرسالة لم تطلب من احد ان يقوم بالتنفيذ لان المتكلم يقول انه هو الفاعل .اي ان الله هو المنفذ للقضاء ، وزمنه هو وحده الذي يحدده ، وطالما الكنيسة موجودة على الارض ، فالرسالة موجهة اليها ، والحالة موجودة ، اذا فزمان تنفيذ القضاء واضح انه مستقبلي .​ 



هل الامور اصبحت واضحة الان ام لازال لديك استفسار آخر في هذه الجزئية ؟؟؟​ 
ربنا معاك وينور لك طريقك ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ قلم اسير 

اين انت ؟؟؟

هل تريد اجابة باقي الاسئلة ام لا ؟؟؟


----------



## youhnna (22 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ قلم يفهم من سؤاله انه يريد ان يوضح ان هناك نصوص ارهابيه  بالكتاب المقدس (والا فانى اتيك عن قريب وازحزح منارتك من مكانها ان لم تتب) عزيزى  ماذا تتوقع نتيجه الاستمرار بالخطيه   فهنا ازحزح منارتك  ان لم تتب  اى انه اذا تاب وعاد الى محبته الاولى  حفظ نفسه ومكانته  وعمل الخير يثاب عنه بالخير  اما عمل الشر والاستمرار فيه فعاقبته مريره  لهذا فتح الله باب التوبه دائما امام البشر
عزيزى  ان رب المسيحيه هو رب الحب والسلام والخلاص والبر والطهاره والتعفف هو ليس رب الجنس والحوريات والارهاب وسفك الدماء لان هؤلاء لايدخلون ملكوت الله
ان لم تتب ازحزح منارتك  عقاب ضرورى بعد التحذير من الاستمرار فى الخطا
فان لم تذاكر لن تنجح  وان لم تعمل فلن تاكل  واقرا  كامل الايات وانت تعرف محبه رب المسيحين  الذى قبل ان يوبخك على اخطاؤك  يمدح عملك الجيد  وقبل ان يعاقبك  يحذرك


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 نوفمبر 2008)

youhnna قال:


> الاخ قلم يفهم من سؤاله انه يريد ان يوضح ان هناك نصوص ارهابيه بالكتاب المقدس (والا فانى اتيك عن قريب وازحزح منارتك من مكانها ان لم تتب)


 
اولا : قمنا بالرد على هذه الجزئية وقلنا 
ليس هناك امر بالقتل ، ولكن هناك اخبار بقضاء الله وانه هو الذي سينفذ هذا القضاء .

ثانيا : ارجو من الاخت التي تكتب بالانجليزية ان تكتب بالعربية وهي اللغة التي يستعملها اكثر رواد المنتدى لكي تعم الافادة .

فحتي استخدامها للكتابة فهي بطريقة ال text  على التليفونات وانا عن نفسي لم افهم نصف ما كتبته .


وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (22 نوفمبر 2008)

كل الردود التي بالانجليزي (الركيك) تم حذفها
الحوار هنا بالعربي فقط


----------



## antonius (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ملاحضة: الزحزحة من مكانتك لا تعني  ابادة الشخص!!! فهي لا تعني "الزحزحة من الحياة" ..وانا ببساطة من المكانة(هذا ما فهمته انا)
..
التفسير عن الكنيسة والتحذير والاسباب بالتفصيل موجود هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Revelation/2


----------

